

Benefits of Seaside continuations-based framework to Myspace architects by Randall Schwartz [video] - musiciangames
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=35394470

======
extantproject
This is a great talk so far. (I'm about a third of the way through it.)

~~~
musiciangames
He does a good job of explaining why it is powerful, especially easy to debug.

Unfortunately you can't see the screen during the demo

